# Lincoln, Scout and their Cocker Friend again!



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

We are dogsitting Jasper again for a few days. He made himself right at home immediately and is even learning some "Hav" ways!

*Lincoln and Scout checking Jasper out*
Scout: "Whaddaya think of him?"
Lincoln: "I dunno. He looks....different...."









*Doing RLH together* 









*Jasper on top - like a Hav!*


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Great pictures Jane. I love the threesome sitting in the living room chatting.
Triona


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, I love the pics! Jasper is so cute, I love his little head peeping out from behind the table, LOL.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane, love the pictures! The little cocker looked like he wasn't sure it was safe to come out in the first picture! Ha! Looks like they're having fun now, though!

I especially like the photos of Lincoln and Scout, though, in their beautiful coats! Lincoln looks quite big--how big is he? Maybe it's the camera location...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jane- Cute! I like the first one with your chair being similar color, I didn't see the dog and I thought what is she talking about? I bet they are getting their RLH's in this week!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Did Lincoln and Scott teach their friend the top of the furniture is the best place to be??? the pictures are so cute, I bet the three of them are all of fun


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jane, those were cute. I like the first one where they're checking him out and he's peeking over the table.
Gina


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the picture of the RLH together. Lincoln's and Scout's coats are beautiful...you can really see them in motion on the RLH shot.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Very cute, Jane. It looks like Jasper made himself at home in all the main rooms of your house....family room, kitchen and living room! Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Lincoln looks quite big--how big is he? Maybe it's the camera location...


ound: Sheri! Lincoln looks big from ANY camera location....he's tall, long, and 18 pounds. But lean and muscular :biggrin1:

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the photos! The dogs are still getting along pretty well. We had a marathon session of fetch this morning - I was trying to wear them out before I went into the shower!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jane, love the pics. In the RLH shot, Lincoln is looking back like ~ "Man, that doggie has some long legs!" Your Havs have amazing coats !!!!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

So cute! I'm glad your boys are having a great time with their friend.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Cute pictures! Your comments on the first photo are hilarious!


----------

